# Medicine



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

In the process of obtaining the residency visa but have a question regarding medicine. I have degenerative arthritis and take Vicodin for many years. I understand that Portugal doesn’t have Vicodin but trying to find out if you can obtain hydrocodone or oxicodone. When I used to live in Argentina I had to go to a anesthesiologist to get them. What kind of a doctor do I need to go to to get a prescription for these meds. Thanks...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Your GP (once registered) will be your first port of call.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck finding opium based pain medication in the EU. It's not available for a good reason. People get addicted to it.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Though Hydrocodone (Vicodin) is one of the generally banned opiod narcotics in the EU you should be able to travel with 30 days supply and your GP' Doctor's prescription note. Whatever medical problem you have will not be exclusive to the US of A so any GP Doctor you consult here in PT, or some other bit of the EU, will be able to advise and treat your ailments and if this includes a suitable medication they will prescribe it/them. If, however, you are also dependant on opioid medication they will be able to treat you for that as well.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

They tried to make me go to Rehab
I said, No, No, No


----------

